# J-style decoy weights



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys I making J-STYLE decoy weights again this year. Put them on a stretchy cord & keep them from tangling & scratching off the paint. Two sizes to choose from 4oz. for the ducks & 8oz. for the geese.
4oz. = $9.00 per. dozen
8oz. = $18.00 per dozen
I am in located in Logan Utah & can be contacted by phone 435-881-4589 & by email [email protected].
I also have shipped in the past if you can not pick up. USPS flat rate boxes are not to awful bad if you choose that option.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good luck selling your product. I deleted your other post in waterfowl for two reasons:
1-ads are only allowed in the trading post
2-it creates a lot of confusion when you make duplicate posts, someone replies and then sees your identical post not realizing it is in another forum w/o their post thinking that it has been deleted...that is why it is against the rules.
Good luck selling your weights!


----------

